# 2005 25 Yamaha 2 stroke upgrade



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Is there anything I can do to increase the power on my 25? maybe get it up to a 30 with some modifications to the carb?

Thanks


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Call Hydrotec and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JC Designs said:


> Call Hydrotec and see what they have to offer.


^^^This^^^
Use that Google machine, they are in Missouri.


----------

